# Best way to upload from PC to Instagram?



## eriksen (Aug 30, 2018)

I´ve tried Bluestack, but it is slow and crash very often. Are there any other options to upload photos to Instagram which may be better?


----------



## stapo49 (Aug 30, 2018)

One way is to send the image to yourself in messenger using your PC. Save it to your phone and then upload it to Instagram 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Aug 31, 2018)

stapo49 said:


> One way is to send the image to yourself in messenger using your PC. Save it to your phone and then upload it to Instagram
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



This is what I do.


----------



## ClickAddict (Aug 31, 2018)

If you use Lightroom, there's a free plugin which works really well.  LR/Instagram - Lightroom Publish Plugin for Instagram


----------



## Vtec44 (Aug 31, 2018)

There's a free software for it called Windowed.  It runs off of your PC and acts like a mobile Instagram browser on your PC.


----------



## JoeN (Sep 17, 2018)

I am using add on agent changer.
It's working perfectly on firefox.


----------



## Nwcid (Sep 17, 2018)

I am not sure if you can do the same thing on the PC as you can on Mac, but I have the option to make the website think I am on a phone/tablet.  

It is under Develop in Safari browser.  Downside is that I can only post 1 pic, I can not edit my posts, and chat does not work.


----------



## Philmar (Sep 21, 2018)

ClickAddict said:


> If you use Lightroom, there's a free plugin which works really well.  LR/Instagram - Lightroom Publish Plugin for Instagram



What if your workflow includes fishing in Photoshop to clone, work with layers, resize ect.  ?


----------



## ClickAddict (Sep 24, 2018)

Philmar said:


> ClickAddict said:
> 
> 
> > If you use Lightroom, there's a free plugin which works really well.  LR/Instagram - Lightroom Publish Plugin for Instagram
> ...



If you use Lightroom and then the "Edit" function which pulls up Photoshop.  When you save your photoshop changes, it should create a "duplicate" entry in Lightroom which is the new version.  If you then add that to the Instagram collection, it will upload your final version of the photo.  All my photos get edited with Photoshop.  (There might be an option to add the plug in directly to photoshop and export from there, but I like seeing within Lightroom what is loaded in Instagram and such.  Also easier to upload many at once than if you could do it via PS.)


----------



## DGMPhotography (Oct 11, 2018)

Just use Hootsuite. It's what I've started doing, and it's made social media way easier for me.


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 11, 2018)

I upload to Flickr, save to my iPad from Flickr and post to ig. Awkward but not really


----------

